# medical marijuana & Hep C patients



## bigedawg (Mar 1, 2011)

Greeting all
I wanted to see if anyone here has any exp or knows anything about the benefits of medical mari. for hep c patients. I'm gathering info for a close family member that's in her 50's and just diagnosed with it. Up to this point I've found milk thistle. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## nameno (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone heard any news about this lately?


----------

